# Lentils with Lamb and Spinach (recipe)



## powerplantop (Jan 19, 2010)

1 cup lentils (soaked overnight)
1 teaspoon cumin seeds
1 cinnamon stick
3 dried red peppers
1/4 teaspoon Turmeric
1/4 teaspoon cayenne pepper
1 teaspoon sea salt (in total)
1 tomato (diced)
1/2 onion (finely diced)
1 tablespoon garlic
2 ounces spinage
Beef stock (optional)
8 oz diced lamb
1/2 tablespoon flour
Pinch of black pepper
2 tablespoons oil (in total)

Cook soaked lentils until soft (approximately 15-20 minutes) add 1/2 teaspoon salt. 

Season lamb with salt and pepper, coat with flour.

Heat 1 tablespoon oil add cumin seeds when they crackle add cinnamon stick, dried peppers, Turmeric and cayenne. Add lamb and cook until brown. Remove lamb. 

Add 1 tablespoon oil, onion, tomato and a pinch of salt. Cook until tomatoes are mush, add lamb and lentils. Cook for five minutes, if needed add more stock or water. Taste and adjust salt. Add spinage and mix in. 

Serve over rice.





http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2560/4273099948_e01a4a6d0c.jpg


----------



## msmofet (Jan 19, 2010)

powerplantop said:


> 1 cup lentils (soaked overnight)
> 1 teaspoon cumin seeds
> 1 cinnamon stick
> 3 dried red peppers
> ...


 beautiful!! thank you!

2 ounces spinage - one question did you mean spinach?


----------



## powerplantop (Jan 19, 2010)

msmofet said:


> beautiful!! thank you!
> 
> 2 ounces spinage - one question did you mean spinach?


 
Thank you!

Yes it should be spinach.


I used the wrong pic.


----------

